# Opus 1 - what composition comes to your mind?



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Every composer has an opus 1. This thread is about the opus 1 that somehow has left an impression on you.
My opus 1:





Prokofiev Opus 1


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Beethoven's Piano Trios, Op. 1.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Brahms: Opus 1--Piano Sonata #1. Love it!


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Berg's Sonata:


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Bettina said:


> Beethoven's Piano Trios, Op. 1.


The Beethoven was the first thing that came to mind. But second (because I study the clarinet) was Bernstein's Sonata for Clarinet and Piano. I don't know if this has an official designation as Op. 1, but it was his first published work.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

isorhythm said:


> Berg's Sonata:


I fell in love with the Berg after hearing Uchida play it at Carnegie Hall.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The most impressive Op. 1 that I know is the dazzling collection of 24 Caprices by Paganini.


----------



## trupiosz (Nov 24, 2016)

Webern's Passacaglia.

It is one of my favourite XX century pieces of music.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Alban Berg definitely.

Just discovered it recently but had an immediate impact on me. Makes me think of Liszts' sonata in b minor and probably will be a starting point for more 20th century music for me to discover and more specifically Alban Berg's music.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

jegreenwood said:


> The Beethoven was the first thing that came to mind. But second (because I study the clarinet) was Bernstein's Sonata for Clarinet and Piano. I don't know if this has an official designation as Op. 1, but it was his first published work.


 Doesn't mean anything. Bach's Six Keyboard Partitas was listed as Op. 1 when published and Bach was around 46 at the time of composition. Ridiculous!


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Dohnanyi's Piano Quintet No.1, Op.1 (preferably the recording by the Schubert Ensemble of London, though I couldn't find it online)





Faure's Le Papillon et La Fleur Op.1 No.1





Inspired by Brahms and Schumann respectively.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Handel's opus 1 of six concertos. Pure and simple.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Webern.

(15 characters, right?)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Beethoven's Piano Trios, Op. 1.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Berg's sonata is the first thing that comes to my mind when I see opus 1.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Beethoven's Piano Trios Op. 1 come to my mind. He was paid enough by his publisher, says Cooper, to live pretty nicely for half a year. It was well deserved.


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

Rachmaninoff's 1st piano concerto


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Schumann: Abegg Variations, Op. 1


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

the Webern...again


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Mr. Holland's Opus.


----------



## Rhinotop (Jul 8, 2016)

An unsung piece

Kurt Atterberg: Rhapsody for piano and orchestra, Op. 1


----------



## TSWO (Nov 26, 2016)

Schubert's Erlkoning! 

Definately


----------



## Medtnaculus (May 13, 2015)

Rhinotop said:


> An unsung piece
> 
> Kurt Atterberg: Rhapsody for piano and orchestra, Op. 1


Not given this a listen in a long time! Used to always get caught in my head.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

One more for Beethoven and Berg


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Korngold's piano trio, Webern's _Passacaglia_, Britten's _Sinfonietta,_, Berg's Piano sonata, Mahler's _Das klagende Lied_ (had he designated an opus no.) and _Five Eliot Landscapes_ by Adès.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Webern - Passacaglia (a very grand entrance to a very meditative composer)
Xenakis - Metastasis (a massive fanfare to a completely original sound-world, even if it's not technically numbered) 
Berg - Sonata 
Zorn - Christabel (again, not numbered by it is considered Op 1. Very skilled first published composition)


----------



## Medtnaculus (May 13, 2015)

Stanchinsky's masterful 12 sketches, Lourie's 5 preludes fragiles and Szymanowski's 9 preludes all deserve a mention.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Prokofiev Sonata no. 1, his op. 1


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

César Franck - Piano Trio No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 1/1. 
He wrote it when he was only 18.


----------



## Czech composer (Feb 20, 2016)

Brahms Piano sonata op.1 



Borodin Petite suite op.1


----------

